# Introducing pasture to goats



## that's*satyrical (Sep 9, 2011)

How much pasture time do you give goats to start with and how much can you allow them? Can they stay in pasture all the time once they are used to it? How much pasture time do they need to be able to forgo hay supplementation?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 9, 2011)

If I have goats that have not been on pature and the pasture is very rich and full, I start with 15 minutes at a time and add about 10-15 per day.  

Dr. Pinkerton told me that two hours a day on lush full green pasture is sufficient for thier browsing needs.  They will still need loose minerals and may need grain depending on thier current nutritinal needs and the quality of the pasture.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 9, 2011)

x


----------



## Chirpy (Sep 9, 2011)

First, my goats always have access to a small pasture area that's attached to their barn stall.   They keep that area trimmed short so when I do allow them to go out to the 'real' pasture I also start mine out slowly (about 1/2 hour the first few days and then add roughly 15 to 20 minute increments for another week; then 1/2 hour increments for a few days).  

I seldom allow mine out for more than a couple hours though as they balloon up even after months on the pasture at those time increments.   I've got good pasture and they pig out.


----------



## elevan (Sep 9, 2011)

I've got a good pasture for goats...lots of brush, weeds...etc.  My goats are on pasture 24/7 during mid-spring until late fall.  I don't grain or provide hay at all during that time...though they do gobble up some scratch that gets tossed to the chickens.

If I bring a new goat home during the browse time of year that has been on grain I'll watch them closely and give them handfuls of the grain that I buy off their previous owner but within a few days I even stop doing that.  My goats are expected to "hunt" for their dinner during the browse portion of the year.


----------

